# como crear un pinganillo



## pedragosa1988 (Nov 5, 2005)

hola a todos.

bueno soy nuevo aqui asi que espero que me ajudeis.

me gustaria saber como crear un pinganillo de esos pequeños i que me explicarais el funcionamiento.

muchas gracias.

carlos


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 6, 2005)

A que te refieres con "pinganillo"? 
Esque sino especificas un poco... jejeje
Un saludo


----------



## MaMu (Nov 6, 2005)

Alejandro Andreu dijo:
			
		

> A que te refieres con "pinganillo"?
> Esque sino especificas un poco... jejeje
> Un saludo



Pinganillo= audifono transmisor.


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 6, 2005)

Mira aver si es esto lo que necesitas, a continuacion te dejo un link. En esa pagina, hay varios circuitos mas, por si ese no te interesa, suerte 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/index.htm


----------



## pedragosa1988 (Nov 6, 2005)

hola soy el chico que hizo la pregunta.

no se si me explique mal yo lo que quiero saber es el circuito i el funcionamiento de un pinganillo que son auriculares muy pequeños que se ponene en la oreja i son practicamente invisible i sirve para que te vayan diciendo cosas por el.

siento si me explique mal.


espero un a respuesta 

carlos


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 3, 2006)

no se por q lo conoces como pinganillo en mi pais se como handfree inalambrico o mejor dicho bluetooth.

a esto es q te refieres verdad.


----------



## fermin29 (Abr 16, 2008)

Basicamente un Pinganillo consta de 5 componentes que venden por separado 

Carcasa 
Tapa portapilas 
auricular 
amplificador 
receptor 

El modulo receptor del pinganillo puede ser una bobina que trabajara por inducción o un receptor de radio en distintas frecuencias 

El modulo receptor junto con el amplificador se monta pegado a lo que ( se ve a la derecha ) es la tapa con el portapilas. 

El auricular se suelda con tres cables barnizados al amplificador y se pega al fondo del chasis ( a la izquierda ), luego con mucho cuidado se cierra el pinganillo y ya esta.


----------



## tiago (Feb 16, 2010)

Eso que te pones en la oreja,generalmente muy pequeño, es un transmisor de muy poco alcance, que funciona en conjunto con un emisor - receptor de mas alcance y dimensiones mas grandes, que llevas en el cinturón u oculto entre la ropa.
El pinganillo de por si no vale nada sin su circuito maestro que hace las veces de repetidor y que llevas oculto en tu cuerpo.
No existen los pinganillos que tengan el tamaño de un garbanzo y que se alojen en el pabellon auditivo con un alcance de varios kilometros, funcionan en conjunto con otro circuito que no se ve, en realidad el pinganillo de por si, solo tiene potencia para alcanzar tres o cuatro metros,lo justo hasta su complemento repetidor que tambien portas.
Saludos.


----------

